
Dynamic Pricing and Major League Baseball - jamessun
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article/is_dynamic_pricing_a_hit
======
jamessun
Link to the referenced paper,
[http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2796407](http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2796407)

